
Playing video games could get you a better job - HarveyKandola
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-49317440
======
rvz
It seems like articles like this from BBC suffer from memory loss here and
attempt to attract towards the survivorship bias in the Fortnite/PUGP
tornaments to convince you that you can get a better job when playing games
and not even mention the health risks that comes with playing video games all
day long.

> [https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/blogs-
> trending-39232620](https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/blogs-trending-39232620)

The Nintendo Switch is at least trying to improve how we play games (The Wii
was a step in the right direction in terms of improving our health) but these
tournaments are really just encouraging unhealthiness in sitting down for too
long for a live-stream / tournament for the 'chance' to earn viewers or money.

So, I do not think that it is worth playing video games for e-sports all day
to get you a better job even if money was involved (As tens of thousands of
teams are competing anyway). I would either use video-games as for training /
assessment or relaxing purposes but not to do full time. Perhaps a better
skill would be building AI bots to play games and may the best AI win.

Nice try Beeb, but HN can detect bullshit articles like this in nano-seconds.

